# PPG clear coat



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

PPG clear coat.. is it the best? pics


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

In my shop i use the D800 series clearcoat with the D841 slow hardener and slow reducer in a 3:1:1,5 ratio. It lays down supersmooth with a 1.3 hvlp gun on full blast if you do 2 layers with about 5-7 minuts in between.


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jun 28 2010, 11:15 AM~17906186
> *PPG clear coat.. is it the best? pics
> *


good stuff :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 28 2010, 09:18 AM~17906215
> *In my shop i use the D800 series clearcoat with the D841 slow hardener and slow reducer in a 3:1:1,5 ratio. It lays down supersmooth with a 1.3 hvlp gun on full blast if you do 2 layers with about 5-7 minuts in between.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

does anyone have pics


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jun 28 2010, 01:10 PM~17907188
> *does anyone have pics
> *


all clears look good if properly sprayed its longevity that seperates them :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

TTT


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

2021


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Jul 1 2010, 01:31 PM~17937653
> *2021
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: sick ass clear coat..


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:thumbsup: pic


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jul 1 2010, 07:58 PM~17941134
> *:thumbsup: pic
> *


anybody?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 28 2010, 11:18 AM~17907244
> *all clears look good if properly sprayed its longevity that seperates them :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## knuckleheaded1 (Jan 10, 2006)

PPG 2021 is the shiznit! :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

If you want pics you can watch my website http://www.ajs-autobody.com in the gallery theres the cars i cleared with the D800 series. But like somebody else said, they all look good and shiny if you know how to lay them down smooth, its the UV-protectors and the quality over time that seperates them.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

i use sherwinn williams dimension dc5020 on overalls, havent had problems besides the heat killing me in the booth makin it a little more orange peely, but thats what wetsanding and buffing is for, but like they said its the longevity that seperates the clears, as long as u can spray them right you shouldnt have a problem with any clear u use


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

good clear yes... but over priced as well.. theres several clears on the market that surpass alot of your "major" brand products...

half the price, better qauilty,more uv protection... thats y i only use SPI clears


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 29 2010, 03:18 AM~17906215
> *In my shop i use the D800 series clearcoat with the D841 slow hardener and slow reducer in a 3:1:1,5 ratio. It lays down supersmooth with a 1.3 hvlp gun on full blast if you do 2 layers with about 5-7 minuts in between.
> *


yo joost if you dont mind me asking, what you pay for the d800 (just the clear)? i get it in 15 (or 20) liter drums at work for like $1400 australian. you buy it in 5 liters at a time? i think for what we pay here theres better clears out there.


----------



## A.Retana (Feb 4, 2009)

180 a gallon with hardner 2010 ppg let me know we got it all day


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A.Retana_@Nov 14 2010, 06:26 PM~19063521
> *180 a gallon with hardner 2010 ppg let me know we got it all day
> *


so is that a sprayable gallon, confused... how you work that out. ive seen them in 5 liter cans without hardner. the hardner in 3 liter cans. 8 liters is roughly 2 gallons... and im interested to see the european prices too. weve got a ppg factory here in clayton victoria australia, we still pay out the ass for it too. they might sell it in different quantity's here though, dont know about the states...


----------



## A.Retana (Feb 4, 2009)

pour it messuring cup add hardner and couple squirts of thinner and your ready


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Nov 14 2010, 02:51 AM~19061156
> *yo joost if you dont mind me asking, what you pay for the d800 (just the clear)? i get it in 15 (or 20) liter drums at work for like $1400 australian. you buy it in 5 liters at a time? i think for what we pay here theres better clears out there.
> *



About 200 euros per 5 litre can and something like 60 per litre of hardener. Fortunately is was able to recently switch back to Duponts 3550 after it was discontinued and made me use the D800. Honest opinion, once you used 3550, no other clear can come close anymore.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

looks like im paying 100 euros more a can than you (D800). but thats how australia is. everything is over priced... $1.40 US per a liter of gasoline. 3.78 liters per gallon you do the math.... :angry:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 28 2010, 12:18 PM~17907244
> *all clears look good if properly sprayed its longevity that seperates them :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I used the 2021, it's sat outside since I painted it 2 years ago and the kandy hasn't faded yet..


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Why would it fade? Any decent clear is packed with uv-filtering particles that protect the surfaces underneath


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

how do you find the % uv protection from a clear? i know jon kosmoski says the flo clear has the most on the market at 4% (used to be 7), all the others are no more than 1.5%...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760+Jul 1 2010, 07:58 PM~17941134-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...











3 coats of clear


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Nov 15 2010, 09:40 PM~19073635
> *how do you find the % uv protection from a clear? i know jon kosmoski says the flo clear has the most on the market at 4% (used to be 7), all the others are no more than 1.5%...
> *



I always feld thats some of a marketingtrick cause its impossible to find out from some brands how much uv-protection is in each clear and we also dont know how much is needed to make it sufficient...


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

honestly from my experience. ppg clear coat is a pretty good clear coat if u know how to spray it right. if u dont u can run into alot of problems.. ive used transtar also and that works great as well for the price .. the ppg 2021 is 4sure more solid then the transtar. .me personally on my car i am in the process of respraying it and i and goin to prob shoot the ppg 2021. another thing i forgot to mention i can def notice the shine difference. and the ppg is a bit shinier when freshly sprayed compared to the transtar and also when color sanded and polished , the ppg has a nice shine to it as well. jus my 2cnts


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

the HOK dude told us that 7% in the clear was growing flowers (some chemical reaction) so the chemist told them to tone it down a little... 7% was double overkill.. but no matter what rep i ask i never get an answer...


----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2010)

i like to use ppg global..890 thick stuff flows gud and gives u enough depth...it all depend wat u want your car to look like...$$$$ it da key for everything!!!!!!


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

this is ppg 2021 we spray it on every car we spray and the shine on it is reall good we have tried others but this 2021 has worked the best for us :biggrin:


----------



## ~NUEVO MEXICO~ (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

yeah you can make any clear look good if you know what your doing, but some clears are definatley easier to make look good!

I just switched to PPG in my bodyshop, i'm using the ec700 clear and its really nice, its relatively cheap too. I find it lays down really smooth and effortless, seems to have a real nice gloss to it, i instantly liked it better than the sikkens energy pro 250 i was using before. keep in mind i'm also shooting it over the ppg waterborne basecoat which lays down like silk, not like there shitty ass solvent basecoats, PPG really stepped it up a level when they came out with there waterborne.................although i know they took sikkens head paint developer who designed there waterborne for them.

PS I'm spryaing that ec700 4:1:10%dt reducer


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Nov 17 2010, 10:52 PM~19097816
> *yeah you can make any clear look good if you know what your doing, but some clears are definatley easier to make look good!
> 
> I just switched to PPG in my bodyshop, i'm using the ec700 clear and its really nice, its relatively cheap too. I find it lays down really smooth and effortless, seems to have a real nice gloss to it, i instantly liked it better than the sikkens energy pro 250 i was using before. keep in mind i'm also shooting it over the ppg waterborne basecoat which lays down like silk, not like there shitty ass solvent basecoats, PPG really stepped it up a level when they came out with there waterborne.................although i know they took sikkens head paint developer who designed there waterborne for them.
> ...


I used to spray the ec700 also , to me it did fine for collision work ....but for custom work i like SPI its higher solids and lays out better than the ec700....plus its cheaper


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Nov 18 2010, 02:52 PM~19097816
> *yeah you can make any clear look good if you know what your doing, but some clears are definatley easier to make look good!
> 
> I just switched to PPG in my bodyshop, i'm using the ec700 clear and its really nice, its relatively cheap too. I find it lays down really smooth and effortless, seems to have a real nice gloss to it, i instantly liked it better than the sikkens energy pro 250 i was using before. keep in mind i'm also shooting it over the ppg waterborne basecoat which lays down like silk, not like there shitty ass solvent basecoats, PPG really stepped it up a level when they came out with there waterborne.................although i know they took sikkens head paint developer who designed there waterborne for them.
> ...


4:1 must be piss thin. i like clears that have a little guts... ones that flow like honey out of the can


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Nov 18 2010, 03:32 AM~19099571
> *4:1 must be piss thin. i like clears that have a little guts... ones that flow like honey out of the can
> *


well i aint ever seen no clear that flowed like honey, and wouldn't want to, think your exagerating that a little, at least i hope. Those sikkens autowave metallic silver toners pour like honey though.  This stuff isn't that thin actually, in fact its designed to be sprayed straight up 4:1 as a back to back production clear, and like that its rather thick actually, i use some dt1850 reducer at 10% which works out to 8:2:1 and its flows way better, i flash it 3-5 mins in between and it lays down real smooth, thats a little tip for anyone out there spraying it at 4:1 its way better reduced.

I've sprayed damn near every kind of clear, and this ec700 is pretty good, its not the best i've sprayed, but with todays new voc laws and all the great clears that have been discontinued its damn good, and especially for the money, cause when your going thru as much as i do price is huge, and this shit is damn cheap for the quality!


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

im just shit talking lol. ive never used it, theres alot of shit on the market that ive never used. the only 4:1 clear ive used was the dupont croma clear fast drying stuff. its like water out of the can. the honey comment was based on glasurit clear ive sprayed (one of my faves). ppg used to have concept 2001 thats been discontinued, that also flowed out the can like honey good shit... think ppg has a new one like that havent sprayed it yet though...


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

Alright, the guys that have shot both PPG and Glasurit; which is better if you were able to get both of them for the same price? If you had a choice to shoot your own ride with either clear and it was identical in price what would you use and why? 

Thanks,
--Turri.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

ill take glasurit over ppg 10 over 10. ive found the glasurit goes on great, has shit ton of depth, and holds its gloss very well. its deff better than the d800 for the money. any job you shoot with glasurit you wont be disappointed with i promise you. (unless the painter is brain dead.) i shot a benz with it last year, used it for the first time again in like 3 years. the owner was like dam you got talent. didnt tell him it was the clear lol... also the glasurit can stand a little more reduction than ppg ive found without losing gloss. ive gone 15 and even 20% thinners with no problem. (normally 10ish is enough). fuck ppg :thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Nov 19 2010, 09:14 AM~19110156
> *Alright, the guys that have shot both PPG and Glasurit; which is better if you were able to get both of them for the same price?  If you had a choice to shoot your own ride with either clear and it was identical in price what would you use and why?
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


where i'm from i'd go with the PPG, because the good glasurit i used is now unavailable

VOC laws have changed the game in a major way.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Nov 17 2010, 10:52 PM~19097816
> *yeah you can make any clear look good if you know what your doing, but some clears are definatley easier to make look good!
> 
> I just switched to PPG in my bodyshop, i'm using the ec700 clear and its really nice, its relatively cheap too. I find it lays down really smooth and effortless, seems to have a real nice gloss to it, i instantly liked it better than the sikkens energy pro 250 i was using before. keep in mind i'm also shooting it over the ppg waterborne basecoat which lays down like silk, not like there shitty ass solvent basecoats, PPG really stepped it up a level when they came out with there waterborne.................although i know they took sikkens head paint developer who designed there waterborne for them.
> ...


What's price range on a gallon kit?
Does it come close to superior 250?(I really don't like the $1000+price for sikkens)


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Nov 20 2010, 10:32 AM~19117816
> *What's price range on a gallon kit?
> Does it come close to superior 250?(I really don't like the $1000+price for sikkens)
> *


yeah that superior 250 clear is nice but its a fuckin rip off! thats why i was spraying the HS+ and then when the voc just changed a few months ago it got outlawed and we switched to energy pro 250 which was way too fast and not that great imo. all sikkens products are overpriced and now there waterborne is out dated the other guys are passing them by in quality so thats why we switched to PPG.

This ec700 clearcoat is very similar in spray characteristics to the superior 250, its a little bit thinner but you can lay it on wetter, also the PPG waterborne lays down smoother than the sikkens autwave, like in blend areas of some sikkens colors it would tend to be a little rough this ppg lays down silky no matter how many coats just like chromabase used to, so the clear goes on real nice and easy. 

The gallon kit is like 250 bucks too, its WAY cheaper than the superior 250, and really its just as good imo.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:0


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

DBU 2002 or any of the nexa autocolor the ppg euro clears the 643 is a fav


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

ppg2001 was the shit to bad they dont have it anymore...2021 is good as well was the stratosclear they had...now i use sherwin waterbase and dries in like 15 minutes air dry...check ther site out on it..


----------

